# BN Pleco/ Veggie ?



## SteveC (Apr 25, 2013)

Do I have to blanch the veggies or will they eat them raw?
Thanks


----------



## Elliott225 (Jan 9, 2014)

I found when I blanched the veggies they broke down quicker and fouled the tank. I feed them zucchini and tied it to a rock to keep it from floating. If I fed lettuce, I stuck a leaf in the freezer for about 15 -20 minutes. I fed them either green leaf lettuce or some other dark green leafy veggie.


----------



## SteveC (Apr 25, 2013)

Thanks for the quick response.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

dark green leafy vegetables are better to use as they contain more nutrition..lettuce ,cucumbers and zuchini are far lower in nutritional value..
we actually do not feed any kind of fresh vegetables to our fish...it doesn't make any sense when we have so many quality prepared foods that have been scientifically formulated to provide fish with the optimum nutrition..our fish are fed at least 6 different high grade foods...and they do quite well on them..


----------



## toddnbecka (Jun 30, 2006)

I prefer canned french-cut green beans. Sink on their own, and pretty much all the fish eat them along with the BN. Cichlids, Synodontis catfish, and silver dollars really love them IME.


----------

